
The Fight to Find John Wilkes Booth’s Diary in a Forgotten Subway Tunnel - endtwist
http://www.newsweek.com/2014/06/20/tunnel-vision-254202.html
======
jpatokal
The Verge did a good story on this a while back, complete with a map and
better pictures, and less about the Wilkes diary angle, which is just
distracting trivia:

[http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/5/5280920/tunnel-vision-
bob-d...](http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/5/5280920/tunnel-vision-bob-diamond-
fights-for-the-atlantic-avenue-subway)

The thing I don't get about the story is what motive could NatGeo and/or the
city possibly have in covering up the "magnetic anomaly"?

~~~
moron4hire
Yeah, and what is with these PANYC people? Has anyone tried to contact them
for comment? Track down any information about the people involved?

There is something more here. The DOT would more likely forget about Bob if
nothing had changed about the situation than just suddenly decide, "nope,
deal's off". The Verge article you linked seemed to indicate an uptick in
interest and traffic for the tours, but seeing they allowed them for so long,
what changed about the relationship that they didn't even want to work with
him to decrease any burden on road traffic? It seems like just an excuse to
cite safety concerns.

EDIT: is this the same thing? It's late for me, I'm kind of running on fumes
[http://www.panycarchaeology.org/history_of_panyc.html#Atlant...](http://www.panycarchaeology.org/history_of_panyc.html#Atlantic%20Terminal%20Market)

